# My DIY Derailleur Hanger Alignment Gauge (that also cost nothing)



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Many have said a derailleur hanger alignment guide could not be made from scratch, I beg to differ  I had a steel tube in the garage that was flat on the end with a hole in it (just happened to be the perfect diameter). I also had a derailleur bolt (with C clip) from an old Shimano derailleur that was about an inch long. I simply gathered the other parts I needed (axle spacer and axle washer) and put it together. The 5mm derailleur bolt spins freely so you can use a hex wrech to thread it in the hanger and the pipe was a perfect length (to just meet the top of a 29" rim with the tool threaded into a hanger). While it doesn't actually have a nice feeler gauge to meet the rim, I figure I can just use a ruler. I can easily check the distance from the rim to handle of tool by just holding the ruler on the handle and extending it to the rim surface. Not bad for 5 minutes and some scrap steel 

Final tool










Top view










Bottom view of washer, spacer and C clip


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha, nice, great job.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Future idea for this tool is a Plasti-dipped handle. I think that will finish it off nicely.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Is the flat section rigid enough to allow you to adjust the hanger?

All in all not bad for a home version. It doesn't look quite solid enough for some of the 11spd drive trains that need that last bit of precision though.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Definitely strong enough for 99% of hangers out there. I could see it struggling on thicker, steel hangers like on Surly frames, but it could do anything else with ease. I don't plan on ever bending the derailleur hanger on my Surly, but if I do I'm definitely going to post up results here of how the tool performs.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice, and .....simple, great!! Hope you publish more ideas.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I got some time (and warm enough weather) to Plasti-dip the handle. I've never used Plasti-dip before, but it's really cool. It did a great job and seems pretty strong. I scuffed up the area that I coated so I shouldn't have any issues with it peeling back at all. I've been able to use the tool a few time since I made it and it's really working awesome. I ended up switching the hardware around on the end and putting the washer on the outside for a little more stability. All-in-all a very useful tool.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Just thought I'd give an update. This thing has been holding up great! No issues so far and I ended up getting the spare parts to make a second :thumbsup:


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I went the complete opposite route when I made a hanger tool. Went for that last bit of precision that you can't get with other tools on the market. It was a bit of a process but the end result is pretty spot on.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

customfab said:


> View attachment 865781
> 
> 
> I went the complete opposite route when I made a hanger tool. Went for that last bit of precision that you can't get with other tools on the market. It was a bit of a process but the end result is pretty spot on.


Doesn't really fit in with the whole "DIY" theme of this thread, but nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Doesn't really fit in with the whole "DIY" theme of this thread, but nice job :thumbsup:


Except he did do it all himself.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

shiggy said:


> Except he did do it all himself.


Not exactly something the average Joe can do himself, though. In the big picture, it doesn't quite fit the DIY theme.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Not exactly something the average Joe can do himself, though. In the big picture, it doesn't quite fit the DIY theme.


It also doesn't fit the "that also cost nothing" theme of the thread. As a professional machinist (i am only going by his website) I'm certain that the mockup and fabrication of the tool took at least several hours. At his hourly shop rate, + materials, I'm sure that the initial process cost at least the $170 he sells them for.

Love the ingenuity Sasquatch! Frankly that type of solution is more impressive to many than CustomFab's obvious fabrication chops.


----------



## emeterio (Jul 11, 2007)

may you upload again pics, they appear to be broken links


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

Do
It
Yourself.
Yes both of the above are D.I.Y..
Good job to both of you guys.
Myself it was worth the $60 to just buy the Park DAG-2 but I agree D.I.Y. Projects are fun.


----------

